# imagewriter

## webby

Hi guys,

```
## emerge imagewriter

Local copy of remote index is up-to-date and will be used.

Local copy of remote index is up-to-date and will be used.

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "imagewriter".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: media-gfx/imageworsener, dev-ruby/imagesize, dev-perl/ImageSize, dev-ros/image_rotate?

```

[/quote]

Comment installez-vous ( imagewriter ) ??

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est ceci: http://gpo.zugaina.org/sys-block/imagewriter ?

Si c'est le cas, tu dois le récupérer dans les overlays mentionnés.

----------

